# Top Gun 2 in der Filmkritik: Unerwartet großartiger Action-Hit!



## Maci Naeem (14. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top Gun 2 in der Filmkritik: Unerwartet großartiger Action-Hit!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Top Gun 2 in der Filmkritik: Unerwartet großartiger Action-Hit!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2022)

Unerwartet am Arsch.


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2022)

Top Gun ist für mich das, was F&F eigentlich hätte sein können:
Bissl kitsch, viel Testosteron, gutgemacht, mehr oder weniger realistische Action.
Das fand ich an den ersten Teilen auch amüsant und unterhaltsam.
Die Serie driftete jedoch komplett ab... ok, man kanns schon wieder zum frmdschämen schauen.

Top Gun 2 hatte mich schon beim ersten Trailer abgeholt.
Klar, wieder Werbefilm für die USAF. Aber mit guten Bildern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Mai 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Klar, wieder Werbefilm für die USAF.



Wenn dann für die US Navy.


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Wenn dann für die US Navy.


Halt
U
S
A
!
!
!


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (14. Mai 2022)

Hab den Trailer jetzt vor drei Filmen im Kino gesehen und war davon gar nicht überzeugt. Nun schau ich ihn mir doch an. 👀


----------



## MarcHammel (15. Mai 2022)

> Einer der Absolventen, die Mitchell für die enorm gefährliche Mission vorbereiten soll, ist darüber hinaus der Sohn seines verstorbenen Wingmans, Bradley "Rooster" Bradshaw (Miles Teller, "_Whiplash_"), der von seinem neuen Lehrer nur wenig begeistert ist.


Na, welch ein Zufall aber auch. Und am Ende verdient sich Mitchell dann doch den Respekt von Bradshaw-Junior, die beiden werden dicke Freunde und geben sich zum Ende des Films ganz männlich die Hand.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (16. Mai 2022)

*"Darüber hinaus: Ob es die ikonische Beachvolleyball-Szene ist, die erotisch angedeutete Beziehung zwischen Pete "Maverick" Mitchell (Tom Cruise) und Lt. Tom "Iceman" Kazanski (Val Kilmer) - Regie-Maestro Quentin Tarantino hat es 1994 auf den Punkt gebracht - oder die großartige musikalische Untermalung, Top Gun weiß zu jeder Sekunde, wie man auf vielfältige Art und Weise mitreißt."*

Ähh...scheint der Autor hat Quentin in seiner Rolle als schwuler Barkeeper der mit einem anderen Homosexuellen sich über Top Gun lächerlich macht, um so zu tun als wären sie heterosexuell,  absolut nicht verstanden.
Macht ja nix, viele bilden sich heutzutage durch Youtube ihre Meinung anstatt die eigentliche Quelle angeschaut zu haben.
Ist auch schwierig, denn die Komödie  "Sleep with me"  hat in Deutschland soweit ich weiß, nicht mal eine Synchro bekommen und ist generell unter dem Radar gelaufen.
Das jetzt aber als ernste Quelle zu nutzen, um die Konkurrenz zwischen Maverick und Iceman als erotisch zu werten, ist der eigentliche Moment für



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es eine Bromance gibt, dann wohl klar zwischen Maverick und Rooster...


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2022)

Naja unrealistisch war Top Gun 1 schon. Allein schon der Cockpit an Cockpit-Flug. Geht technisch absolut nicht. Aber sonst geniale Action. Wenn Teil 2 auch nur ansatzweise so gut ist wie Teil 1 dann immer her damit.


----------



## Strauchritter (16. Mai 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja unrealistisch war Top Gun 1 schon. Allein schon der Cockpit an Cockpit-Flug. Geht technisch absolut nicht. Aber sonst geniale Action. Wenn Teil 2 auch nur ansatzweise so gut ist wie Teil 1 dann immer her damit.


Klar geht, in Battlefield hunderte mal exerziert!


----------



## Frullo (17. Mai 2022)

Ich finde Tom Cruise ist ein grossartiger Schauspieler, aber seine Zugehörigkeit zu Scientology und seine Nähe zu Miscavige trüben seine Reputation bei mir so weit, dass ich nicht bereit bin, für irgendeinen seiner Filme Geld auszugeben, geschweige ins Kino zu gehen. Er ist für mich das, was Scientologen eine "suppressive Person" nennen würden...


----------



## Strauchritter (17. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich finde Tom Cruise ist ein grossartiger Schauspieler, aber seine Zugehörigkeit zu Scientology und seine Nähe zu Miscavige trüben seine Reputation bei mir so weit, dass ich nicht bereit bin, für irgendeinen seiner Filme Geld auszugeben, geschweige ins Kino zu gehen. Er ist für mich das, was Scientologen eine "suppressive Person" nennen würden...


Da ich Künstler von Werk zu trennen vermag, besitze ich das Privileg Tom Cruise Filme jederzeit auch in Kinos genießen zu können


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2022)

Sehe ich genauso. Sonst dürfte ich auch keine Filme mit John Travolta oder Will Smith ansehen. 

Warum sollte ich die Optionen für gute Filme minimieren nur weil der Darsteller ein Scientologe ist ? Solange der Film nicht den Geist dieser Sekte transportiert ist es mir egal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Mai 2022)

Solange keiner von denen auf Harvey Weinstein macht hab ich auch kein Problem mit ihrer "fragwürdigen" Kirchen-Mitgliedschaft. So lange sie uns den Mist nicht in Filmform zu verzapfen versuchen kann ich deren Filme mit gutem Gewissen anschauen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich finde Tom Cruise ist ein grossartiger Schauspieler, aber seine Zugehörigkeit zu Scientology und seine Nähe zu Miscavige trüben seine Reputation bei mir so weit, dass ich nicht bereit bin, für irgendeinen seiner Filme Geld auszugeben, geschweige ins Kino zu gehen. Er ist für mich das, was Scientologen eine "suppressive Person" nennen würden...





Strauchritter schrieb:


> Da ich Künstler von Werk zu trennen vermag, besitze ich das Privileg Tom Cruise Filme jederzeit auch in Kinos genießen zu können





MichaelG schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Sonst dürfte ich auch keine Filme mit John Travolta oder Will Smith ansehen. ää
> 
> Warum sollte ich die Optionen für gute Filme minimieren nur weil der Darsteller ein Scientologe ist ? Solange der Film nicht den Geist dieser Sekte transportiert ist es mir egal.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solange keiner von denen auf Harvey Weinstein macht hab ich auch kein Problem mit ihrer "fragwürdigen" Kirchen-Mitgliedschaft. So lange sie uns den Mist nicht in Filmform zu verzapfen versuchen kann ich deren Filme mit gutem Gewissen anschauen.



sollte einfach jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er damit umgeht. richtig und falsch gibts da imo nicht. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Frullo (18. Mai 2022)

Ich mag es jedem gönnen, der das zu trennen vermag. Aber nachdem ich Tom Cruise Rede an einer Scientologen-Veranstaltung gesehen habe, kann ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## lars9401 (29. Mai 2022)

"Einer der Absolventen, die Mitchell für die enorm gefährliche Mission vorbereiten soll, ist darüber hinaus der Sohn seines verstorbenen Wingmans, Bradley "Rooster" Bradshaw (Miles Teller, "_Whiplash_"), der von seinem neuen Lehrer nur wenig begeistert ist."


Hab den Satz jetzt mehrere Male gelesen, aber er liest sich immer noch so, als ob Rooster der verstorbene Wingman ist.


----------



## Vordack (29. Mai 2022)

lars9401 schrieb:


> "Einer der Absolventen, die Mitchell für die enorm gefährliche Mission vorbereiten soll, ist darüber hinaus der Sohn seines verstorbenen Wingmans, Bradley "Rooster" Bradshaw (Miles Teller, "_Whiplash_"), der von seinem neuen Lehrer nur wenig begeistert ist."
> 
> 
> Hab den Satz jetzt mehrere Male gelesen, aber er liest sich immer noch so, als ob Rooster der verstorbene Wingman ist.


Hinter _Whiplash_"), ist ein komma, alles in Ordnung.


----------



## -JB- (3. Juni 2022)

Ich werde den Film auf jeden Fall im Kino schauen.

Allein wegen der Flugszenen, die nach allem was man in den Trailern sieht und an Kritiken liest, neue Maßstäbe setzen und das will ich dann einfach selber sehen. Wir sehen ja mittlerweile fast nur noch CGI-Action und wenn hier wirklich mit Kameras in Originaljets gedreht wurde, rechtfertigt das für mich allein schon den Preis der Kinokarte.

Das ich den ersten Teil als Kind toll fand macht die Entscheidung natürlich umso leichter


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2022)

Wegen Tom Cruise und Scientology: Darüber gehe ich wie gesagt hinweg. Wo ich aber eine Grenze ziehe sind z.B. Dinge die Kevin Spacey abgezogen hat. Seitdem ignoriere ich Filme und Serien mit dem. Obwohl House of Cards eine top Serie war und mir gefallen hatte bis zu dem unsäglichen Skandal.

Aber nachdem Spacey in der Serie auch nicht mehr drin ist ist es auf der anderen Seite auch nicht mehr die Serie wie sie mal war. Weiß nicht ob und wie man diesen Wegfall kompensieren konnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wegen Tom Cruise und Scientology: Darüber gehe ich wie gesagt hinweg. Wo ich aber eine Grenze ziehe sind z.B. Dinge die Kevin Spacey abgezogen hat. Seitdem ignoriere ich Filme und Serien mit dem. Obwohl House of Cards eine top Serie war und mir gefallen hatte bis zu dem unsäglichen Skandal.
> 
> Aber nachdem Spacey in der Serie auch nicht mehr drin ist ist es auf der anderen Seite auch nicht mehr die Serie wie sie mal war. Weiß nicht ob und wie man diesen Wegfall kompensieren konnte.


Mit dem Boykottieren ist es immer schwierig. Wenn es danach ginge dürfte ich mir z. B. auch keine Tarantino-Filme antun, weil diese von Weinstein produziert wurden. Dafür kann aber Quentin nichts, da würde ich gleichzeitig auch ihn strafen.

Ich denke es ist für diese Herren Strafe genug dass sie entweder im Gefängnis wandern (= Weinstein) oder zur Persona Non Grata (=Spacey) erklärt werden. Scientology steht natürlich außer Diskussion, geht gar nicht. Aber das ist alleinige Sache von Cruise, Travolta, Smith und Co., und wenn die dafür öffentliche Kritik kassieren muss das (fürs Erste) reichen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2022)

Aber wie gesagt Top Gun 2 ist nach dem was ich bisher davon gesehen und gelesen habe ein muß. Als Flugzeugfan erst Recht.

Suche auch immer noch die Stählernen Adler-Filme auf DVD oder Bluray. Waren 4 oder 5??? Teile ?? Aber nix. Ich weiß die sind Budgetfilme, waren aber auch nicht sooo schlecht. In einem hat wenn ich nicht komplett schief liege sogar Horst Buchholz eine Rolle gehabt.


----------

